# Lemon Juice breaks into the 9's!!!



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.ustream.tv/embed/recorded/19791621

Shawn Lawless just took Lemon Juice into the 9's today in Central Florida! This is a historic achievement for EVs!!

Run 1: 12.30 @ 105 mph
Run 2: 10.79 @ 121 mph
Run 3: 10.43 @ 121 mph
Run 4: 9.95 @ 127 mph

Run 5: 9.80 @ 132 mph
60 ft: 1:48 
1/8 mile @ 112 mph
1/4 mile at 132 mph

Hope to have a video or photo up soon.










Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR
http://www.nedra.com


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Run # 5, 9.80 @ 132mph.


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Crap... If only I had known about this ahead of time I would have taken the 2 hour road trip to check this out...


----------



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations to Shawn!!!

His prediction came true about electric door slammers going to the 9's this year.

Who's next? 

Mike


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations to Shawn! 
Love to see US Drag Vehicles run these numbers. Now we need to hit the 8's and 7's!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Congrats! Awesome stuff!


----------



## LawlessEV (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks all for the posts!

Ron A.: Don't forget about the 6's......

Take Care,

Shawn


----------



## hostage (Aug 2, 2007)

Congratulations Shawn! Impressive 60' as well!
Great job! 

George Hamstra


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

LawlessEV said:


> Thanks all for the posts!
> 
> Ron A.: Don't forget about the 6's......
> 
> ...


Shawn, I look forward to watching all of us hit the 7's and 6's, I know it is possible. I hope to meet you on May 18, 2012 at Lebanon Valley Dragway, Jeff said you might be able to make it. I have rented the track for the day, Wayne is also asking if you will show? I have some very good news for all EV Drag Racers, contact me privately, I cannot go public yet.

Ron


----------



## LawlessEV (Oct 2, 2011)

I will talk to the guys in Newburgh and see if I can get them to come up for the day. Jeff and all the folks at Lebanon treated us great last time we were there. Hope our schedule works out.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

LawlessEV said:


> I will talk to the guys in Newburgh and see if I can get them to come up for the day. Jeff and all the folks at Lebanon treated us great last time we were there. Hope our schedule works out.


Shawn, I hope you and Jeff can make some dates. The more EV's on one track will create more attention. We have had some changes to our schedule, this is the confirmed dates:
*
2012 ECEDRS Schedule*_*

EV Motorsports Racing!
$$$ Purse $$$
*_*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on April 28th, 2012
Virginia Motorsports Park
8018 Boydton Plank Rd.
Petersburg, Virginia 23803
Event Link

_*EV Drag Racing Event!*_
*$$$ Purse $$$$
EV Drag Racing** Event 
*will held on May 5th, 2012 
Lebanon Valley Speedway
1746 US Route 20
West Lebanon, NY 12195 
Event Link

_*Lightning on Wheels!*_
*$$$ Purse $$$*
*EV Drag Racing Event*
held on June 9th, 2012
New England Dragway
280 Exeter Road Epping, NH 03042
Event Link

*Carlisle GM Nationals
Car Show, Drag Racing
*We have been invited GM's only!
June 22 & 23, 2012
Carlisle Fairgrounds 150 Acres
1000 Bryn Mawr Rd. Carlisle, PA 17013
Event Link

*Madness in Maryland!
**$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event* 
held on June 24th, 2012
MIR Maryland International Raceway
27861 Budds Creek Road
Mechanicsville, MD 20659
Event Link 

*High Voltage Racing!
$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event
*held on July 14th, 2012
Richmond Dragway
1955 Portugee Road
Sandstone, VA 23150
Event Link

*Wild Amps in Toronto!
$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event*held on July 22, 2012
Toronto Motorsports Park
1040 Kohler Road
Cayuga, ON NOA 1EO Canada
Event Link

*EV Motor Mania!*
*$$$ Purse $$$
EV Drag Racing Event
*held on August 11th, 2012
Maple Grove Raceway
30 Stauffer Park Lane
Mohnton, PA 19540 
Event Link

 *EVCCon EVTV Motor Verks!*
 *Drag Racing Event Expo*
held on September , 2012
860 Limbaugh Drive
Scott City, Missouri
http://www.evtv.me/evccon.html

_*EV WinterNationals
*_*Drag Racing Event
*November 10th, 2012
Raceway Park Dragway
230 Pension Road
Englishtown, NJ
Event Link

Post your schedule, I will travel to your events when possible.


----------

